# Jackson Kayak Journey - Overnighter



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Joe Keck took the reigns of JK's new over nighter, touring, whitewater, wicked fast, tons of gear storing hybrid - The Journey.

Dude's gotta get some days on the water in Texas - looks like he found a cool area to explore. Check out the review.

Jackson Journey Review and Trip Report by Joe Keck - CKS BlogColorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha, bring on the Jackals....


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

There are no Jackals on the Buzz, only trolls that lack opposable thumbs, hence their dribble and drool. When you coming back from Tejas, or is this a permanent move?
*
*


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll be moving to Augusta, GA in June for 1.5 years. Can't wait to get on all those dirty South rivers - Green and Jocessee, here comes the Mank Crew! Then I'll be moving to Seattle for three years to knock off all the rivers in the other best paddling destination (besides CO of course). Plan to be home shortly thereafter! Are you still making trips down here? Paddling?
Joe


----------

